# Cleaning Fog Machine Heater Question?



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have my heater out of my fog machine and I pour water in one end and it doesn't come out of the other end. It should flow all the way through correct?


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, it should. You have a clogged heater channel, alright. I was able to clear a clog using alcohol and compressed air. Many people say that vinegar will work, but I found that it doesn't unless the clog is caused by hard water deposits. Most clogs are dried and cooked fog fluid, the alcohol will dissolve this but it will take a bit of time. If you have a large syringe it will help in squirting the alcohol and air through the channel. Shoving a wire through the channel can be very difficult as most heater channels are spirals. Be patient.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

When I was working in the Professional Theater industry we would crank them up to high heat and run distilled water through our machines before storing them thereby avoiding clogs. If your unit has a heat selector on it I would try getting it nice and hot as well as the solvents maybe even some lacquer thinner would help. Good luck. I have been there before but ultimately had to order a new heat exchanger for one of the theater's units.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend running a solvent through the exchanger when its hot. Glycerine solids are soluble in water and isopropyl alcohol; I used the 70% version when I cleaned out my clogged machine.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok I used the alcohol and compressed air method and it seems to have done the trick.:jol:


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

cmk4425 said:


> Ok I used the alcohol and compressed air method and it seems to have done the trick.:jol:


Sweet!


----------

